# Alternative for cone of shame



## bogs (May 27, 2021)

Hey guys! my dog just had his surgery on his leg due to obesity and now he's wearing a cone of shame, and I can see that he is not comfortable with it. Any recommendation? Can you share your story as well? Anyway, I also saw this online as alternative Lick Sleeve what do you think?


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

bogs said:


> Hey guys! my dog just had his surgery on his leg due to obesity and now he's wearing a cone of shame, and I can see that he is not comfortable with it. Any recommendation? Can you share your story as well? Anyway, I also saw this online as alternative Lick Sleeve what do you think?


There is an inflatable donut collar that works fairly well. 








CALM PAWS Basic Inflatable Dog Collar, Large - Chewy.com


Buy Calm Paws Basic Inflatable Dog Collar, Large at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

They will get used to the cone in a day or so....! Cones are your best option, depending where the incision is on your dog.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

We had a Lab which had TPLO surgery. Tried an alternative to the cone and he was able to get past it chewing out the stitches and resulting in a nasty infection which almost cost him his leg. Went back to the cone, he didn't like it but after a couple of days he adjusted. I'm never using anything else except the cone, dog may be uncomfortable but the risk on other methods isn't worth the potential downsides.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

WindyCreek said:


> We had a Lab which had TPLO surgery. Tried an alternative to the cone and he was able to get past it chewing out the stitches and resulting in a nasty infection which almost cost him his leg. Went back to the cone, he didn't like it but after a couple of days he adjusted. I'm never using anything else except the cone, dog may be uncomfortable but the risk on other methods isn't worth the potential downsides.


Bingo, we had the same experience.....had to buy a cone anyway!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Had the inflatable cone for all of 35 minutes! Even had trouble keeping the cones of shame on my dogs, they would do anything to get out of them!


----------

